

Show HN: TouchingBase.io – Automated Follow Ups - mattm
https://touchingbase.io

======
pptr1
I think this is great. Seems like tons of people would find this useful.

If you already have traction with customers already than great!

If not, you might need to follow up with them and get them to pay. Listen and
iterate based on paying customers. Make them happy and I think you'll be good.

------
dalerus
Looks like a great idea. My only feedback is on the sales page. Every button
is pushing me to try the demo, but nothing is sending me to sign up. I had to
scroll to the bottom to find the pricing information, only then could I sign
up for a paid account.

~~~
mattm
Good point. The pricing page comes up after trying the demo but it might be
good to have it more prominent as well.

------
iqonik
I like the idea - I'm not currently using gmail so I can't try it but it's on
my todo list. If you would be cool if you could save templates for the draft
emails for example "Current Client", "Lead".

------
mattm
This is a service I've made using the new Gmail API. I'd be grateful for any
feedback.

